# Cashless society but what about a power outage



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Read an article about some restaurants now only taking cards debit/credit or an app on a phone. How all these folks love going cashless. I even agree with their desire to eliminating the counting , going to the bank, risk of physically being robbed. Any business/bank could be hacked and robbed electronically .

But could not help but think that is great until the power goes out. I suppose it does not really matter as most stores probably could not operate without the juice to run a cash register. Staff are now unable to add up the prices, accept payment and give change.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/25/...dit-debit-card.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

That's what bothers me about bitcoin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My question would be; is it legal to refuse cash (at least in the US)?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the event is known to be coming, such as a Cat 2 or greater hurricane a few days out, smart people know to get cash from the ATM, plus fill all vehicles and spare gas cans.

But, hey, we're used to it. 
It's the Yankees who have only been down here a couple of years that learn the hard lesson.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My question would be; is it legal to refuse cash (at least in the US)?


Appears that as long as they got a sign telling you when you order it is legal. They do not agree to provide a service or product to you for cash if you enter into a contract with them it is for payment by card or computer application on your mobile device.

I do not like it but it appears legal.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My question would be; is it legal to refuse cash (at least in the US)?


Actually, . . . they can.

It's kinda dicey, . . . but it goes to the term "debt", . . . and the cash IS legal and has to be accepted for any "debt".

But, . . . if you have not incurred a debt, . . . they do not have to take it. Letting you place your order, is not a debt: letting you place your order, bite the sandwich, then expect to get paid, . . . yeah, that's a debt.

Same goes for gasoline, . . . if you have to pay up front, . . . they can nix the cash, . . . but if he gas is in your tank, . . . they gotta take it.

Screwy but legal, I guess.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are bigger problems than just if the power goes out. Such as, if you are targeted.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

People usually don't get it until it affects them in a negative manner.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The wife was in a Walmart a while back, in the check out line with groceries in the cart. The computers went down, so it was no longer possible to run the checkout counters. The managment immediately closed off the checkout lines. If you weren’t already in line waiting then you were out of luck. All those already in line got their carts contents free.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

At least one credit card company (I think Citi?) was offering a discount to vendors that only accepted credit and debit cards. Cashless society is just another way to control people as Denton alluded to. Cash money, coin, and precious metals is freedom where not having them is govt control. A cashless society needs to be fought tooth and nail at every turn.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> My question would be; is it legal to refuse cash (at least in the US)?


No, it's not legal. It states, on every denomination of printed US Currency, "This note is legal tender for all debts, public and private."

Sadly, some try and get around accepting cash, as Dwight said:



dwight55 said:


> Actually, . . . they can.
> 
> It's kinda dicey, . . . but it goes to the term "debt", . . . and the cash IS legal and has to be accepted for any "debt".
> 
> ...


Back during the civil war, businesses in the Confederate states refused to accept 'Yankee' dollars...so, after the war, accepting US Currency was hardened. One way it's 'enforced', is that if you've incurred a debt (ate the meal, filled the tank), and try and pay with cash, and the cash is refused, the 'debt' is considered to be 'paid'. _(If you're gonna try that...be sure and have someone vid you trying to pay, lol) _

We use cash for everything.
A cashless world is a precursor for an embedded chip in your wrist.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Along with a cashless society is taking away the ability for people to own and use land. Make no mistake, "Waters of the United States" by Obama was clearly a land grab in addition to the feds designating more and more land as monuments. Originally and as past of UN Agenda 21, the "Wild Lands Project" of the middle 90's, was to clearly take land out of citizens hands, give to the Feds and force people into mega-cities. Thankfully this was stopped before the Senate approved. A pic of what this would have meant.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I think of this, . . . it brings to mind the evening where the high priced restaurant is serving all their caviar, steaks, fine wine, . . . etc. 

Electric goes south, . . . folks finish their meal, . . . offer cards, . . . no way to scan them, . . . get a free meal.

If they are a cashless business, . . . their day was not a good one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I for one am suspicious of motives of those wanting to eliminate cash. Electronically everything you do can be monitored and taxed. Shut off anyone whom you want on a whim. Legal or not. If it can be misused and abused by government, it will.

Grid down and no cash leaves you with barter or theft.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will mean more blackmarket , bartering as some will not want everything they do recorded both on the buyer and sellers side. I know of some places that will not except anything but cash. Eat at a denny's dinner in Wisconsin Dells yesterday that still is a cash only place. It is not part of the chain by that name.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, when credit card and cell phone payment become mandatory, it will be the modern Mark of the Beast.

"He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name” (Revelation 13:16-17).


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When restaurants start this practice I would love to be at one when the POS machine went belly up or they were hit with a power failure. Then what, write down the CC # on the check and take care of it later on. I wouldn't go for that. Maybe they'll take a signed IOU as payment. The reason I bring this up is because I was at a restaurant when they had a power failure and it was a disaster.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Yep, when credit card and cell phone payment become mandatory, it will be the modern Mark of the Beast.
> 
> "He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name" (Revelation 13:16-17).


Sorry, sideKahr, . . . credit card and cell phone payment may become part of the vehicle for the mark of the beast, . . . but so will cash and barter.

The "Mark of the beast" you quoted correctly, . . . it is a mark that will be in the RIGHT hand or FOREHEAD, . . . and THAT WILL be the actual "mark" which will be needed, whether it is by phone, card, cash, gold coin, bitcoin, barter, . . . the "mark" will be needed to complete the transaction.

None of us should ever let those tidbit facts escape us, . . . it HAS to be only in the right hand or forehead, . . . not in the wallet or purse, . . . not hanging around the neck, . . . and it specifically will be REQUIRED to complete the purchase or sale.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Sorry, sideKahr, . . . credit card and cell phone payment may become part of the vehicle for the mark of the beast, . . . but so will cash and barter.
> 
> The "Mark of the beast" you quoted correctly, . . . it is a mark that will be in the RIGHT hand or FOREHEAD, . . . and THAT WILL be the actual "mark" which will be needed, whether it is by phone, card, cash, gold coin, bitcoin, barter, . . . the "mark" will be needed to complete the transaction.
> 
> ...


I defer to your understanding of the Bible, Reverend. One has to wonder, however, how much understanding of electronic merchandising ancient people had, and how re-translation may have changed the meaning of the quote.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Without electric and no record of sales what would stop a cashier from accepting your cash and let you on your way? Sorry, can't make change, cash register won't open.


----------



## theprepared (Nov 6, 2017)

It's pretty inevitable we end up in a cash-only society. They're pretty much already there in metro China. Which does make things trackable, etc. Cash will still be useful post-SHTF but inflation could ramp quickly. The hedge against it is tradeable goods and maybe bullion. 

Flip side to the businesses not taking cash convo -- if you ever have a business that normally takes credit cards decline to take yours because it's under $20 or whatever, tell them it's against Visa etc's terms of service and they are required to take your card.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

That's one good reason for accumulating silver eagles. In a SHTF situation, I'll bet plenty of proprietors would be very happy to exchange goods for silver. More people trust silver eagles to be actual silver, and they'll probably overestimate its value in a transaction, meaning that you'll get more for your money. Also, if electronic records of your bank account are lost, you'll be able to cash your silver in for more useless government currency to get by.


----------

